# My New P220. I. Am. Pumped!



## quantumboy7 (Oct 23, 2012)

Here she is:


My Sig 1 by quantumboy7, on Flickr

I love my Browning Hi Power, but my pinky slips off the end, so this gun fits me beautifully. The Browning will become my wife's.


My Sig 2 by quantumboy7, on Flickr

I got the hard holster:


My Sig 3 by quantumboy7, on Flickr

Two features I really love: the decocker and the DA/SA trigger.


My Sig 4 by quantumboy7, on Flickr

Haven't shot it yet dadgummit!!! Hoping to get to the range this weekend. This is my first .45 and I'm extremely anxious to put it through its paces!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Excellent choice...congrats


----------

